# could-an-internet-blackout-happen-in-your-country



## mastervk (Dec 4, 2012)

Could an Internet Blackout Happen In Your Country?





> How hard is it to disconnect a country from the Internet, really?
> 
> That's the number one question we've received about our analysis of the Egyptian and Syrian Internet blackouts, and it's a reasonable question. If the Internet is so famously resilient, designed to survive wars and calamities, how can it fail so abruptly and completely at the national level?


----------



## Flash (Dec 4, 2012)

In ours, maybe we can deal with it for a shorter period of time - Since, we dint depend fully on the internet.
But, to the developed countries - it will be the "Nightmare on the Wall Street".


----------



## mastervk (Dec 4, 2012)

Internet penetration in india is less than ten percent.so even if we are disconnected it will not affect us
Only social addicted young people will be affected.


----------



## Flash (Dec 4, 2012)

mastervk said:


> Internet penetration in india is less than ten percent.so even if we are disconnected it will not affect us
> Only social addicted young people will be affected.



Think with the perspective of "Outsourcing",it will be doomed!


----------



## bubusam13 (Dec 4, 2012)

mastervk said:


> Internet penetration in india is less than ten percent.so even if we are disconnected it will not affect us
> Only social addicted young people will be affected.



Social addict and young people!! Are you mad !! grow up, you are in 21st century. Do you know how much business loss will be there. Even for projects and seminers 80% people depend in the internet. 
I really don'y understand how someone could give such a reply. Your statement is very shocking to me.


----------



## Anorion (Dec 4, 2012)

this scenario is a lil unrealistic 
we very much already have a digital divide though 
services and products are heavily restricted by geographical areas, from the server side itself


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Dec 4, 2012)

bubusam13 said:


> Social addict and young people!! Are you mad !! grow up, you are in 21st century. Do you know how much business loss will be there. Even for projects and seminers 80% people depend in the internet.
> I really don'y understand how someone could give such a reply. Your statement is very shocking to me.



No major utilities will be affected.


----------



## vipul619 (Dec 4, 2012)

NoasArcAngel said:


> No major utilities will be affected.



do you have any idea how many people pay bills online now. Banking sectors also depend on the net. Paypal and IRCTC bookings.
If the net shuts down, the streets would be swarming with people and the queues would shoot through the buildings!


----------



## mastervk (Dec 4, 2012)

bubusam13 said:


> Social addict and young people!! Are you mad !! grow up, you are in 21st century. Do you know how much business loss will be there. Even for projects and seminers 80% people depend in the internet.
> I really don'y understand how someone could give such a reply. Your statement is very shocking to me.



Your statement actually shows how less Indian middle class knows about India....
My comment was more about individual users and not about business ..for many business internet is essential(like online retail and  ecommerce etc) ...but even for most  IT companies Intenet downtime for a week might not be catastrophic..

but even if it is ,India is not IT only..more than 90% of Indian have no exposure to Internet..for them life will continue...

for people like me it will be hard..but even for majority of us it will not have a major impact...



vipul619 said:


> do you have any idea how many people pay bills online now. Banking sectors also depend on the net. Paypal and IRCTC bookings.
> If the net shuts down, the streets would be swarming with people and the queues would shoot through the buildings!



Bill paying etc will be inconvenience...also i am not sure but if we get disconnected from Internet not all online site and business might be down....if all cables are cut India might get disconnected from  rest of the world but will sites with India data center be affected ?


----------



## Flash (Dec 4, 2012)

mastervk said:


> Your statement actually shows how less Indian middle class knows about India....
> My comment was more about individual users and not about business ..for many business internet is essential(like online retail and  ecommerce etc) ...but even for most  IT companies Intenet downtime for a week might not be catastrophic..
> 
> but even if it is ,India is not IT only..more than 90% of Indian have no exposure to Internet..for them life will continue...
> for people like me it will be hard..but even for majority of us it will not have a major impact...



Even the non-netizen, uses internet somewhere/somehow in his daily life/lifetime, *thought not directly.* 
- Say, he sends a parcel/courier to someone distant, that uses internet for tracking
- Say, he pays electric bill/phone bill for every month manually, though it will be later assigned to UID and tracked via Internet.
- Say, he pays milk/paper for every month manually, it will be accumulated and sent to their Headoffice via internet (let it be mail), so that their Top Mgmt knows how much sales up this month

So i disagree to your highlighted sentence there.


----------



## mastervk (Dec 4, 2012)

@gearbox
I agree with you somewhat and it may be 90 % or 85 % but the examples you have given will be restricted to less percentage of Indians  i think..(but i understand what you are saying)..

Actually original article was about cutting a country connection  from rest of the world..in such cases local sites should be running..(from courier tracking to defense department )...only global sites will be inaccessible...

BTW i am sure less than 10 % of Indians will be actually tracking the courier on net..i do it nearly everyday so i thought everybody does it but then i had discussion with some non - IT guys and saw that they are not using these features...


----------



## Flash (Dec 4, 2012)

So is this related to Google's TAKE ACTION campaign?


----------



## mastervk (Dec 4, 2012)

Original article was in response to action taken by government of Syria to cut the country from Internet to understand how much effort it will take to cut any country from rest of Internet.....


----------



## bubusam13 (Dec 5, 2012)

mastervk said:


> Your statement actually shows how less Indian middle class knows about India....
> My comment was more about individual users and not about business .



My statement is correct, yours is wrong. 90% Indians donot have internet exposure, but 10% have. India is a population of above 100 crore. So what about the rest 10 crore people who use internet ? I am also talking about individual. Now a days every piece of information is moving to cloud. I work from home through internet. I pay and buy every possible thing from internet, be it electricity bill, mobile recharge, or buying online. And the rest 90 crore prople who donot have internet, 50% of them donot need internet, mostly farmers, they even donot know how to use computers.

The world has changed, 200 years ago, bullock cart was the fastest means of travel. Now you will atleast take a bus. Likewise, many major thing are dependent on internet. Telecom industry will actually be doomed. India is more dependent on Internet then you think it to be. The problem is that you are not exposed to it, so you don't know.

*MODS*: Pls close this topic. It seems to be more a discussion than a Technology news.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Dec 5, 2012)

government can have the internet shut I believe, but that would never happen.
they just say ban  google, ban fb etc.


----------



## doomgiver (Dec 5, 2012)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> government can have the internet shut I believe, but that would never happen.
> they just say ban  google, ban fb etc.


then one day.... BAM!!! internet banned.


----------



## pratyush997 (Dec 5, 2012)

and after blackout Anonymous India will screw 'em


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Dec 5, 2012)

Anonymous activities are least in India.
Basically, Anonymous could be anyone - you me or anyone .... But hackers in India don't give a damn - bothering Indian companies websites and hackers outside India would maybe not even once in a blue moon,  think of attacking Indian sites. I can only think of pak hackers taking down the mtnl site


----------



## pratyush997 (Dec 5, 2012)

Thetrueblueviking said:


> Anonymous activities are least in India.
> Basically, Anonymous could be anyone - you me or anyone .... But hackers in India don't give a damn - bothering Indian companies websites and hackers outside India would maybe not even once in a blue moon,  think of attacking Indian sites. I can only think of pak hackers taking down the mtnl site


*www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=237722659692060&id=198170466980613
*www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=237612256369767&id=198170466980613
*www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=237722659692060&id=198170466980613
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/technolog...echnology-minister-kapil-sibal-s-website.html


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Dec 5, 2012)

Whoa - good to see that ... those links make me feel outdated. But yes - the scene not as intense compared to anonymous hacking sony  or the CSLEA hack or the hacking of the site of Syrian Ministry of Presidential Affairs.
But it seems to be going that way. Soon we could have politicians in India fearing the anonymous. I just hope that happens one day 


Thanks for those links


----------



## vipul619 (Dec 5, 2012)

Anonymous cant be blamed for less activity in India.
It's because of us, they get the least support from India. In their peaceful marches usually they get about thousands of people supporting them.
here its in the number of tens :/


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Dec 5, 2012)

vipul619 said:


> do you have any idea how many people pay bills online now. Banking sectors also depend on the net. Paypal and IRCTC bookings.
> If the net shuts down, the streets would be swarming with people and the queues would shoot through the buildings!



do you even know what major utilities are? 

-power
-food sector
-telecom 

and not banking..... in case of any internet blackout, you will be able to operate INTRANET. (local servers)


----------

